# To Bonj with love



## cyclebum (3 Oct 2007)

There appears to have been some growing tension on one of the threads over the last day or so and just I thought I would move off that thread, make appologies for my part in it, and try to explain to Bonj where I personally am coming from in the hope that he may be a bit more sympathetic in the future. not just to me but to other beginers as well.

One sunny morning in 2005 I took it upon myself to hijack my daughters bike and take a ride, I now know I managed an amazing 5 miles in just over an hour! I then continued through the summer and into the autumn but just for a bit of fitness and to loose some weight. I know it sounds a very middle aged womanly thing to do, which to some degree it may be but I assure you I will be dragged kicking and screeming into that time of life. 

However through 2006 first ill health then working on home improvements meant no cycling. When I signed up for cycle India in March this year I had not been on a bike in over a year, I was 2 stone overweight and although my fitness level wasn't exactly in my boots, it wasn't far above my ankles. So the challenge to cycle just over 240 miles over 5 days, the longest being about 60 miles, I knew there was going to be a lot of hard work ahead of me. For months I have tried very hard, lost over 1 1/2 stone and increased my fitness far beyond what it has ever been. I then found I could actually make quicker progress with my cycling by using the correct tequniques and was directed to this forum. I have gained a lot from here and made many improvements, even if I do have to I plow through the occasional bulges of testosterone.

I acknowledge at times that I may seem a bit serious, but I have 4 months left to try and build myself to the sort of knowledge that many of you guys have taken possibly years to develope and learn. I do not expect to be a top class cyclist by Feb next year, but I would like to get some enjoyment out of it rather than it being merely a test of endurance. I invested in a new mtb in April, a big upgrade from my daughter's bike, and possibly it is s**** to your standard but I love it. I also stuck with a mtb as we will be doing a degree of off road in India. 

However at the end of the day I am now hooked and fully intend to continue cycling after Feb, I am also playing with the idea I may also look at a road bike aswell when I can afford it.

You may well find cause to mock this thread or even disregard it altogether. I assure you I am not on a winge I am just trying to smooth out some growing bad feeling before it developes too far. I'm sure you may well often respond tongue in cheek, saddly it doesnt always come over that way, but I am sure at some point we have all been guilty of that. Just spare a thought that most of us are on this page to help us progress in our new found passion. The time for sparing with you can come on the more senior pages as we progress in confidence and experience.
(PS I appologise for any spilling mistakes!!)


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

i'll post a more considered reply to this thread later, i'm off to play squash in a minute.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Oct 2007)

No need to worry, Cyclebum, bonj has been told by his mum to get on with his homework. Any further trouble with him and he'll be sent to Arch for disciplining.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2007)

Well put cyclebum.


----------



## Arch (3 Oct 2007)

Obviously, I'm not bonj, and have no intention of speaking for him...


You're quite right cyclebum, that 'Beginners' ought to be the very friendliest section here. We all have to start somewhere, but sadly, some people soon forget that they had to learn too once, and it's all too easy to slip into casual disparagement in an attempt to look clever.

I've been very lucky to learn about cycling from gentle helpful encouraging people, and if I can pass anything on, I'm glad. 

One thing I'd say, to try and encourage you, is that perhaps you are worrying a little too much. I set out on my first long distance tour - about 250 miles in 5 days, 6 years ago - with bugger all preparation in terms of fitness. I'd almost died from exhaustion (ok, slight exagerration) riding a round trip of 30 miles and not taking in enough calories (the dreaded bonk, I now realise), but I still set off one day, all alone, and by golly, I did it. Only 30 miles the first afternoon, but 66 on the last stretch 5 days later. I think I was probably a little overweight (I know I am now). OK, it was all quite flat and temperate, and I guess India will be lumpier and hot, but I was alone, and I assume you'll be in a group - you may be amazed the difference it makes when you have others to jolly you along (and to be jollied by you).

If you ever worry about yourself or your bike, remember Anne Mustoe. At 54 she gave up her job as a teacher and set off to cycle to India, not having cycled for 30 years. If she can do it...

http://www.annemustoe.co.uk/Index.htm


And finally, sing along: "It ain't what you ride, it's the way that you ride it... That's what gets results..."


----------



## Elmer Fudd (3 Oct 2007)

Huggles n cuggles to Cyclebum from Elmer.

We need you to stay here, apart from owt else we want to hear how your India trip goes !

Ignore bonj (and maybe a couple of others !), their appears to be a few slanging matches / going off topic on here at the moment, is it the time of year ?

As a relative newbie and basically only a commuter, some people on here would say my Claud Butler hybrid is a bag of shite, If I'd had more money I may have bought better, maybe not, it suits me and I'm more than happy with it.

Finally a belated WELCOME ! and stay, there's some good peeps on here.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Oct 2007)

Arch said:


> *Obviously, I'm not bonj*, and have no intention of speaking for him...
> 
> 
> You're quite right cyclebum, that 'Beginners' ought to be the very friendliest section here. We all have to start somewhere, but sadly, some people soon forget that they had to learn too once, and it's all too easy to slip into casual disparagement in an attempt to look clever.
> ...



as reliefs go, that's a biggie!


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Any further trouble with (Bonj) and he'll be sent to Arch for disciplining.



He'll have to join the queue, then! Some of us have been waiting ages, you know.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> He'll have to join the queue, then! Some of us have been waiting ages, you know.



There's nothing like a bit of elephant whip...it's like a walnut whip only bigger


----------



## peejay78 (3 Oct 2007)

bonj has some rather subjective opinions on fixed wheel bicycles, amongst other things. 

don't be alarmed, he is part of the forum in all its glory, but he does confuse subjectivity with objectivity on a regular basis.

have a look at the cycling plus archives for more info.


----------



## frog (3 Oct 2007)

You'r e doing alright CB! Don't give a damn what you ride. I clocked up 20,000 mles in three and a half years today and I class you as one of us, and that's what matters

Take bonj with a pinch of salt. Two of the recent threads he started ref cleats and HRM's have died in their tracks. Why? Because of his crap attitude. In the HRM thread which spawned his question he decided to call a bloke a liar about his resting heart rate. Based on nothing but his idea what an appropriate figure should or shouldn't be. He wants everyone to rally round and help him and when they do he tells them they're all wrong. 

I've never seen someone work so hard at driving people away


----------



## Chuffy (3 Oct 2007)

peejay78 said:


> bonj has some rather subjective opinions on fixed wheel bicycles, amongst other things.
> 
> don't be alarmed, he is part of the forum in all its glory, but he does confuse subjectivity with objectivity on a regular basis.
> 
> have a look at the cycling plus archives for more info.


Translates as:- He's full of crap but basically harmless (and we're quite fond of him, in an odd sort of way).


----------



## ash68 (3 Oct 2007)

You've got no worries cyclebum,we all come here for a bit advice, friendly banter and general chitchat.Most like a laugh and the odd p*ss take at others expense as well as our own.Some ,either through arrogance or lack of self esteem take things a bit too far on occasions,the majority of us laugh at those people, not with them. To me this is a friendly forum for all cyclists whatever they ride, however fit or unfit they may be.So hold your head up high my friend and rise above the sarcasm of the minority. In reality those who think they know it all, no very little in the end.


----------



## cyclebum (3 Oct 2007)

I can't believe what I have just been reading , and all I can say is a big thank you and big hugs to you all. I value every bit of advice.
I really started this thread to try to clear the air between myself and Bonj, I'm sure his mother loves him, and I for one hate bad feeling, even anonymous. There appeared to be a growing tension on another thread that was drawing others in, and was straying from the origonal post which I didn't feel was right.

I'm usually quite laid back about most things, though as my fundraising deadline draws to an end I am probably a bit more tense than usual and I just felt earlier today enough was enough. 

I enjoy following the banter that goes on, just to read is fun and thats what it should be. I will be glad come Feb when I can continue in a more relaxed way. Till then..............

Anyway Bonj how about we call quits and maybe we could start a new thread on different ways to relieve your boredom and leave us poor fledglings a bit of space? xx


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

With regards to this whole thing about the beginning forum being sacred and all that, I generally tend to agree - I think beginners should be able to be given advice without being shot down in flames and I try to keep it/let it stick to advice and encouragement when I can, but sometimes disagreements do flare up which may get carried away. I suppose someone could just say 'can we move this to soapbox' and I would go along with that, and start a branched thread in soapbox and if it then died of death it'd be known that there was no mileage in it and people would let it drop, me included.
It's also worth me saying that I think it's interesting and good for the forum if beginners do venture out of the beginners forum and into soapbox, not that you should feel you should if you don't want though. It's also worth me saying that by now, I view you as an 'established' member of the forum as i've seen quite a few posts by you even if only in beginners.
Also do realise though, that some topics are very debatable and thus do tend to generate more opinionated hot-headedness, and from more than just me - the eternal 'mtb vs roadie' thing being a prime example, it would be very surprising if a long thread on the difference between mtb and road went by without some disagreement. Probably due to distinct, entrenched differences between the two, and the manifestations of the advantages and disadvantages of both, I see things a certain way, and often fail to understand how other people are unable to see things in the same way or even fail to understand why I seem them that way; I suspect there are other people to whom this applies aswell.

To clear the air about the first thing I took issue with you on which Patrick picked me up on. Writing 'peddle'. I jumped on this as I strongly suspected it was a deliberate misspelling. This winds me up. Understand that it doesn't offend me, it just annoys me intensely. Now you may think being annoyed by that is irrational, but it's probably only because I wonder _why_ people do it?? I'm sure some people do, as you see the misspelling a lot but at the end of the day when you've got people who are interested in bikes and who go on the internet and read stuff about bikes I don't really see how it's possible to actually think it's spelt like that. If you say it wasn't deliberate, then I believe you, I just don't remember you denying it at the time - hence the reason why the air hasn't been cleared up till now. But hopefully we can consider it cleared.

About the second point of conflict. Me calling your MTB 'probably shite.' Firstly obviously realise that it was a flippant comment, not intended to cause offence, and was more a dig at the entrenched 'roadie vs mtb' rivalry than your bike in particular. Secondly I was half hoping you'd leap to its defence. Thirdly, there's nothing wrong with a "shite" (and I use quotes intentionally) bike - if it suits you, and you're good on it, then it can't be shite, if you know what I mean.

For your general information and and the avoidance of doubt, I'll run through a list of the things I disagree with.

Fixies and to a lesser extent single-speed bikes and rigid-forked MTBs
Folding bikes, e.g. brompton, 'airnimal'
Climate change
Buses
Recumbents*
Mudguards
Cadence
Roadie-style (SPD-SL) pedals
The 'hardtail MTBs are better than full-sus because they are more difficult to handle and thus improve your skill more' school of thought
'Bib'-shorts/all-in-one-bodysuits

*used to disagree with them but have now come round to the opinion that they're acceptable, albeit not mainstream.

Things that annoy me:

People buying an item of clothing before understanding how to use/wear it correctly
Deliberate mis-spelling, e.g. 'peddle'
People telling a long convoluted story about something which is actually just a boast in disguise, normally about how fast they can cycle
The majority of Gary Askwith's posts
Obsession with London, and whole threads entirely devoted to, or hijacked by, discussions purely of what route to take around London or what goes on at particular London junctions
Halfords, their obsession with bling, and their marketing of bikes with disk brakes on two cross wheels and sub-three-hundred quid bikes with double-crown forks
All current, and any future, things in the list of things I disagree with.

I don't think they're exhaustive lists, there are probably more I can't think of - but they're the main ones.

Another thing I'll finally add is most of the posts made by people in this thread so far are _largely_ correct.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

Another thing I'll mention is that I have been posting A LOT recently. If things go according to plan then this will soon change, as my boredom may be relieved


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Things that annoy me:
> 
> Deliberate mis-spelling, e.g. 'peddle'





You may want to check a dictionary at some point. Always makes me smile when someone corrects others while making a similar mistake.


----------



## peejay78 (4 Oct 2007)

hi bonj,
thought you might like to know:

i was wearing my new arm warmers on my legs whilst riding my folding fixed at 42mph the other day, behind a bus - another cause of climate change - across london (the most glorious of cities and simultaneous embodiment of dreams and nightmares), you know, the junction where theobald's road turns into proctor street, you must know it, everyone knows where it is and also is acutely aware of the phasing of the traffic lights, when i couldn't help but think that if i peddled a bit faster in a bodysuit made of wax, i might just be able to improve my cadence even more than i have already through my adept and skilful use of roadie-style spd peddles.


----------



## MarkF (4 Oct 2007)

I don't know this Bonj character, I'm new, but I have read some of his posts with interest

I only contribute regularly to one other, a watch related one, after several bust up's provoked, by a "Bonj type" character a password protected soapbox equivalent was set up. Now only a few, the same old few, venture in there to argue the toss, everywhere else, nobody dares step out of line. 

The forum has gone down then pan. Somebody can post the biggest pile of drivel showing a pic of the shittiest watch in creation and what happens? Murmers of approval through gritted teeth, it's a farce, nobody wants to "step out of line" and that unwritten, unspoken PC rule can quickly render a forum less than useless.

Forums where everybody gets on are mind numbingly boring. The spikiest posters are often the most prolific and informative (or else why would they be on here) and are of much more long term value to a forum than people like me who pop in and out for a bit of knowledge.

I am miles away from sussing out who is who and what is what on here but I'd would not stick around if in was a big love-in, yuk!


----------



## Panter (4 Oct 2007)

MarkF said:


> I don't know this Bonj character, I'm new, but I have read some of his posts with interest
> 
> I only contribute regularly to one other, a watch related one, after several bust up's provoked, by a "Bonj type" character a password protected soapbox equivalent was set up. Now only a few, the same old few, venture in there to argue the toss, everywhere else, nobody dares step out of line.
> 
> ...




Very true 

I'm a complete newb to this forum, and to cycling in general really but have been active on a marine fish keeping forum for a few Years now.

On there, in the beginning, there were contraversial posts and arguments but as the site grew and got more commercial, all that was slowly crushed out of it.
Its still a great place, but lots don't post anymore because its lost its spark.


FWIW, as a newbie here, I've enjoyed Bonj's posts, and the banter that surrounds them. I've also read some good advice dished out in them too.
A lively "debate" keeps things healthy, in my opinion anyway 


Hugs to cyclebum too, hopefully you'll stick around, this seems a great place to me .


----------



## Arch (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Also do realise though, that some topics are very debatable and thus do tend to generate more opinionated hot-headedness, and from more than just me - the eternal 'mtb vs roadie' thing being a prime example, it would be very surprising if a long thread on the difference between mtb and road went by without some disagreement.




The point is, there are different ways to disagree. A polite way would be to say "Well, I know a lot of people think X, but I've always thought Y and because..." - with the 'because' preferably being down to experience.

Your way is very often worded, "Y is a load of crap. Don't get it.". And based on no experience whatsoever, just your own personal opinions. That's not debate, it's not helpful, and it ignores the fact that in cycling, as in so many areas of life, there is often no rigid right and wrong, just choices and preferences.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Oct 2007)

Cyclebum, you could always "ignore" bonj - by adding him to your forum ignore list. That way you mostly don't have to read what he writes. I would personally describe bonj as a troll - I think arguing with him simply keeps him happy, so don't engage.


----------



## domtyler (4 Oct 2007)

BentMikey said:


> Cyclebum, you could always "ignore" bonj - by adding him to your forum ignore list. That way you mostly don't have to read what he writes. I would personally describe bonj as a troll - I think arguing with him simply keeps him happy, so don't engage.



Personally I would ban these ignore lists as people seem to be only using them as a type of weapon. If you don't want to read what someone writes just skip over it.


----------



## Chris James (4 Oct 2007)

I quite enjoy a lot fo Bonj's posts. Mostly because they are totally daft and are (presumably) posted as a jokey self parody.

For example I like his his list of things he disgrees with (how can you disgaree with mudguards? although since he could start an argument in an empty room then maybe he can argue with inanimate objects?)

I think he sometimes stretches the jokey argumentativeness a bit far, especially since he refuses to ever back down or agree to differ. Then it can get less funny.

On his original point about roadies waving then I think he is SO wrong. But then again I like mudguards, think cadence is an important tool, believe in global warming and if I were to buy a MTB I'd get a hardtail and ride on it in my bib shorts.

I agree with him about London though.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

Chris James said:


> how can you disgaree with mudguards?


Because people make out they're essential but I've never needed them.



Chris James said:


> On his original point about roadies waving then I think he is SO wrong.


Pedantic I know but I can't help pointing out I can't be _wrong_ - as I've only ever described _my experience_ - I'm not generalising. Are you saying I'm lying about what I've seen?  There's probably a more appropriate thread for this discussion - http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4039


----------



## Chris James (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Pedantic I know but I can't help pointing out I can't be _wrong_ - as I've only ever described _my experience_ - I'm not generalising. Are you saying I'm lying about what I've seen?  There's probably a more appropriate thread for this discussion - http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4039



Nope, you are just wrong.

In much the same way as buses are wrong.



By the way mudguards keep your chain nice and clean and are a GOOD THING. You saying that you don't _need_ them is like me saying that I don't _need_ a windscreen on my car - technically accurate, but is a nicer experience with one. Of course if you don't go out on wet roads then it doesn't matter.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

Chris James said:


> By the way mudguards keep your chain nice and clean and are a GOOD THING. You saying that you don't _need_ them is like me saying that I don't _need_ a windscreen on my car - technically accurate, but is a nicer experience with one. Of course if you don't go out on wet roads then it doesn't matter.



Well, I can only assume that I ride fast enough to get out of the way of the mud that flies up before it hits me and instead it just lands back on the road.


----------



## John Ponting (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Well, I can only assume that I ride fast enough to get out of the way of the mud that flies up before it hits me and instead it just lands back on the road.



ROFLMAO

cheered my morning - Thanks


----------



## Arch (4 Oct 2007)

Yup that made me laugh too. Made me think of a dog chasing its tail round and round and never catching it...


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

Well ...  LOL... it seems funny i admit but if I can't see any mud on my clothes then I can't really see why I should consider mudguards at all necessary. I obviously get muddy when riding my mtb off-road, but I don't have to turn up at work then and am more than likely going to wash those clothes and have a shower when I get back anyway. On the road bike I never get muddy, even in the rain.


----------



## slow down (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Well, I can only assume that I ride fast enough to get out of the way of the mud that flies up before it hits me and instead it just lands back on the road.



Or that slow that the mud doesn't flick up high enough to hit you?


----------



## mickle (4 Oct 2007)

I had a disagreement with my Brompton, it won, the folding peddle bit my finger.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2007)

I've never quite got the Bonj thing as I come on here for entertainment not an argument so I tend to avoid controversy but having read what he 'disagrees' with my mind is boggling at its inanity.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Oct 2007)

rich p said:


> ......... as I come on here for entertainment not an argument so I tend to avoid controversy ......


HERE, HERE !!!


----------



## asterix (4 Oct 2007)

rich p said:


> I've never quite got the Bonj thing as I come on here for entertainment not an argument so I tend to avoid controversy but having read what he 'disagrees' with my mind is boggling at _its inanity_.



Yeah but that's the whole point, innit? Your mind still boggles but after a bit you just larf, hysterically maybe, but a larf's a larf, innit?


----------



## Chuffy (4 Oct 2007)

Ah Bonj, where would we be without your deranged expertise?


----------



## KitsuneAndy (4 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Well ...  LOL... it seems funny i admit but if I can't see any mud on my clothes then I can't really see why I should consider mudguards at all necessary. I obviously get muddy when riding my mtb off-road, but I don't have to turn up at work then and am more than likely going to wash those clothes and have a shower when I get back anyway. On the road bike I never get muddy, even in the rain.



You can't see it because it's on your back, obviously


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

KitsuneAndy said:


> You can't see it because it's on your back, obviously



No I mean it doesn't even get on my back. I can tell by looking at my shirt after I've taken it off.


----------



## bonj2 (4 Oct 2007)

KitsuneAndy said:


> You can't see it because it's on your back, obviously



maybe it's 'cos of the tyres i've got - 700x23c, completely smooth i.e. no tread?


----------



## papercorn2000 (4 Oct 2007)

Why are people placing any store by the muppet's pronouncements? He's been riding for what? 15 minutes? FFS, he only bought a road bike a few weeks back. His only experience before that was riding glorified BMX when his mum said he could go out!


----------



## cyclebum (4 Oct 2007)

Dont want to upset you Bonj, not only did I buy my mtb from Halfords, but I recently added mudguards, though I have recently resisted 'all in one's' so am I forgiven? Oh and by the way 'peddles' really was a mis spelling and if you look back at the thread I did point it out at the time as I mentioned I was more interested in what I was doing than how to spell it!! I appologise here in advance for any mis spellings I may make in the future, it never was my strong point.
However thanks for the list so I can refer to it in future depending on how antagonistic I am feeling! I do sincerely wish you luck in the relief of your boredom, though the mind boggles


----------



## cyclebum (5 Oct 2007)

As I prepare for a weekend of cycling in the Cotswolds (locals beware) I just thought I would check that I am not annoying bonj and seek approval that I know how to wear the clothing I am taking.

1. cycle shorts, worn as normal shorts and intended to protect my delicate 'cyclebum'
2. leggins, to help keep my nesh legs warm (perhaps I should just learn to PEDAL faster.)
3. cyclejersey, I believe they have benefits when sweating. Of course ladies don't sweat, we glow apparantly, but they feel comfy and look pretty
4. Helmet, does this count as clothing, presume it protects my head, though I suppose there could be a debate as to if there is anything in there to protect.
5. fingerless gloves, they help protect my delicate hands..

I'm sure you'll soon put me right If I've got anything wrong. Meanwhile I had better go and pack.


----------



## Arch (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> As I prepare for a weekend of cycling in the Cotswolds (locals beware) I just thought I would check that I am not annoying bonj and seek approval that I know how to wear the clothing I am taking.
> 
> 1. cycle shorts, worn as normal shorts and intended to protect my delicate 'cyclebum'
> 2. leggins, to help keep my nesh legs warm (perhaps I should just learn to PEDAL faster.)
> ...



Ah, you'll now find out that bonj also disagrees with the Cotswolds, sweating, fingers and all clothing..

Have fun though. Cotswolds are lovely, a bit bumpy, but lovely. I imagine they will be very pretty with the leaves turning etc.
Whereabouts are you going?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Oh and by the way 'peddles' really was a mis spelling and if you look back at the thread I did point it out at the time as I mentioned I was more interested in what I was doing than how to spell it!! I appologise here in advance for any mis spellings I may make in the future, it never was my strong point.


Oh, I thought it was deliberate based on the fact that you mis-spelled it in the title of your thread but then forgot to mis-spell it again in the main body of the post


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> As I prepare for a weekend of cycling in the Cotswolds (locals beware) I just thought I would check that I am not annoying bonj and seek approval that I know how to wear the clothing I am taking.
> 
> 1. cycle shorts, worn as normal shorts and intended to protect my delicate 'cyclebum'
> 2. leggins, to help keep my nesh legs warm (perhaps I should just learn to PEDAL faster.)
> ...



yep, that's all ok


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> As I prepare for a weekend of cycling in the Cotswolds (locals beware) I just thought I would check that I am not annoying bonj and seek approval that I know how to wear the clothing I am taking.
> 
> 1. cycle shorts, worn as normal shorts and intended to protect my delicate 'cyclebum'
> 2. leggins, to help keep my nesh legs warm (perhaps I should just learn to PEDAL faster.)
> ...



at this time of year, a helmet is useful protection against falling conkers.


----------



## andy_wrx (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> As I prepare for a weekend of cycling in the Cotswolds (locals beware) I just thought I would check that I am not annoying bonj and seek approval that I know how to wear the clothing I am taking.
> 
> 1. cycle shorts, worn as normal shorts and intended to protect my delicate 'cyclebum'
> 2. leggins, to help keep my nesh legs warm (perhaps I should just learn to PEDAL faster.)
> ...



If you're going to wear (just) that in UK in October, no wonder you were worried about it being a bit hotter in India.

Or you're more of an optimist than me about the weather !


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (5 Oct 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> If you're going to wear (just) that in UK in October, no wonder you were worried about it being a bit hotter in India.
> 
> Or you're more of an optimist than me about the weather !



Do you think cyclebum needs to take a Packamack?


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (5 Oct 2007)

Bonj has his opinions, I have mine, you have yours. Other then the fact bonj drinks cof***e he's ok. 

Although I have only been here about a week.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (5 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Dont want to upset you Bonj, :



You must be the only one on this forum.


----------



## andy_wrx (5 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Do you think cyclebum needs to take a Packamack?



My grandmother is the only person I've ever heard talk about them - except she pronounced it 'packimack', which presumably wouldn't be allowed these days.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (5 Oct 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> My grandmother is the only person I've ever heard talk about them - except she pronounced it 'packimack', which presumably wouldn't be allowed these days.



They're all the rage in Llangollen this season.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> They're all the rage in Llangollen this season.


With matching rain bonnet, I hope.


----------



## andy_wrx (6 Oct 2007)

Ah yes, the transparent cellophane rainhat which folds-up incredibly small and every woman over 80 carries in her handbag 'just in case'
(this sounds unpleasantly like a condom - unpleasant in the context of being carried by 80-yr olds...)

You don't _really_ wear one if it rains do you Patrick ?


----------



## cyclebum (8 Oct 2007)

Well I'm back, I survived and had a great time. Don't want to sound too boastful but what the heck. I'm not too worried about cycling in India anymore there were about 30 of us and a very mixed bunch but I was easily cycling up with the front runners. I took on board much of the advice I have recieved from various members here and I can safetly say I think I may be getting the hang of this.
We covered 37miles on Saturday and 38 miles yesturday and I'm still walking.
We started off from a place called Lower Quinton not far from Stratford in the region of Chipping Camden. We cycled through Chipping Camden yesturday and I have to say the whole area is so lovely. We had lunch both days at a pub called the Fleece, a beautiful place apparantly owned by the National Trust. On Saturday morning we were given the challenge of a hill, apparantly 1:4 and deceptivley long. I started up with 5 others ahead. 2 I overtook quite early on but both stopped shortly after, 2 were already off as I passed but the remaining 1 kept going. By this time there was no technique except trying to breathe and just keep turning the pedals while thinking if she can do it so can I, and we both did (or should that really be ). I have to say not many did it in 1 go without stopping.
As for clothing, just shorts and short sleeves which I think is amazing for October, though I did need my shower jacket to start off with. As for my packamack I don't think I've seen mine since primary school!
Put into perspective many of you could have done our routes twice before lunch, we had many regrouping stops and the pace at times was quite slow to help pace the slower ones at the back, but we still got some oppotunities at the front to pick up the pace and had some great runs which had those of us that did it feeling quite exhilerated.
So enough of my self praise and thanks for your support.


----------



## Arch (8 Oct 2007)

There! I told you you so... You sound perfectly fine to me. Those are the sort of rides lengths I'd choose for fun. Especially if I was promised a pub lunch.

And 38 miles, well, you might as well call that 40, because 2 more miles would be no effort really. If you can do 40, two days running, you can do 50. Or 60. At least that's been my experience. Whatever training you're doing, I'd say you're doing fine.

"By this time there was no technique except trying to breathe and just keep turning the pedals"

In the end you know, that pretty much sums up all cycling. Or indeed, life...


----------



## cyclebum (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks Arch, I must say I feel so much more confident now. 
As for pedaling and life, so true!


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2007)

WELL DONE cyclebum! ... or ... .. or  even !

Is the thingy known as a 'pack-a-mac' not now known around here as a 'lightweight cycling rain jacket' ???


----------



## cyclebum (8 Oct 2007)

21st century packamack, interesting concept though nothing like the plastic ones I remember from my childhood my mother telling me about


----------



## Elmer Fudd (8 Oct 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Ah yes, the transparent cellophane rainhat which folds-up incredibly small and every woman over 80 carries in her handbag 'just in case'.



As a 6 year old kid my ""loving"" Mother put her 'spare' rainhat on my head when we got off the bus and it was pishing down.

Dry hair = 100%
Street cred = -100% (Dig a hole ! I want to die !!!)


----------



## cyclebum (8 Oct 2007)

Poor Elmer, not one of those fold up like a fan jobs with ribbons to tie it under your chin. Are you still in therapy? I remember winning one in the church christmas fair bran tub, exciting or what, can't remember wearing one though, but maybe I've mentally blocked out the memory to preserve my sanity


----------



## Elmer Fudd (8 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Poor Elmer, not one of those fold up like a fan jobs with ribbons to tie it under your chin. Are you still in therapy? I remember winning one in the church christmas fair bran tub, exciting or what, can't remember wearing one though, but maybe I've mentally blocked out the memory to preserve my sanity


Yes, thats the one ! With stencilled white daisies on it !
I got my own back years later though, bought a GTi and gave Mom whiplash every time I accelerated !!!


----------



## cyclebum (8 Oct 2007)

Oh no, daisies too. The shame. However if any of my kids bought a sporty car and accelarate in that way with me in the passanger seat, I would just think ' oh yes so they do love me after all'


----------

